# Everglades days, Biscayne nights -last week of August



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been busy this past week doing lots of re-fitting on my skiff (starting with the two bilge pumps, a float switch and a baitwell pump...) as well as a few other maintenance items that still need doing.... Snook season is now open so every guide's telephone will start working again (and so it goes....).

We still were able to get out on the water for a few days and one night... Flamingo is starting to show more bait each day but the birds still aren't showing along shorelines the way they will as the month progresses... Here's a few pics from the Gulf coast....

This visiting angler was all smiles with this over-slot snook. He was fishing with local angler Randy Abelman..


Scott Phillips was home from college fishing with his Dad, local angler Tony Phillips when this tripletail tagged a small jig in less than three feet of water south of Lostman's river. Like that snook, it was carefully released to fight another day...

At night locally the snook and small tarpon are hungry wherever you find them. We managed to jump tarpon on both fly and spinning gear at more than one spot the one night we went after them. We also released three small snook up to almost slot size that were hanging around docklights on the same flies and lures. Here's a nice tarpon on fly (about 25lbs) for local angler Neil Franklin....


All of the fish we're finding at night have been right at the surface so we're sightfishing every one.... We did see some much larger snook in a few docklights but they weren't having our lures. I'm guessing that more than one angler will score on them at night with the right live bait....

"Be a hero... take a kid fishing!"


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Great report and photos as expected. Always enjoy your posts Captain.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Looks great Bob as usual and this comes from an old Tropical Angler LCW


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, whenever I have an angler that wants get really get into the fishing scene I usually point them toward the nearest fishing club and the TAC is at the head of the list for anyone in the Miami area....


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

could'nt agree more I joined right after you got out fished a lot with Pflueger and D.Vatter about 30 yrs. ago still in but out of state during the summer enjoy your programs hope to see you there this winter/spring Lewis Walker


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Great report as always thanks for sharing with us.


----------

